# Good bye and thanks Present for GP



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

With the move I will of course have to change gps, as you know I get on really well with my GP he has been my rock at times. Will get staff a tin of choccies. I want to get something for GP , something inexpensive and maybe a little quirky. Any ideas. Have seen something that I know will make him smile its a little dancing flower in a pot. about 3 inches tall and it says thank you on the pot. What do you think? Any ideas suggestions?
cheers
gail


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> With the move I will of course have to change gps, as you know I get on really well with my GP he has been my rock at times. Will get staff a tin of choccies. I want to get something for GP , something inexpensive and maybe a little quirky. Any ideas. Have seen something that I know will make him smile its a little dancing flower in a pot. about 3 inches tall and it says thank you on the pot. What do you think? Any ideas suggestions?
> cheers
> gail



That sounds like a great gift gail or you could make a lovely big homemade card.  I love homemade things.  Just do what your heart feels and you wont go wrong   Sheena xxxx


----------



## Copepod (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds great. Actually, cheaper is easier for GP, as they have to declare gifts from patients, drug reps etc, although I think there's an exemption for presents under, say ?5 - not 100% of this. 

A tin of choccies (or toffees or fudge) is always a good idea, as it's easy to share. When I worked on hospital wards, a box on the table or desk meant nurses, auxillaries, cleaners, volunteers, visiting physios, OTs, doctors etc could grab one as they passed. Wrapped chocolates or toffees were best, as sweets often spent some time in pockets before being eaten


----------



## trophywench (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely idea Gail.  I'm sure they'll appreciate your own kindness - too many brickbats and not enough compliments sometimes .....

I know my DSN likes things to stick on her noticeboard (in her office) because they don't take up deskspace (the hospital files are BIG) so if I was buying for her I'd look for a daft cartoon she could stick up there and raise a smile.  She also gets TY cards and notelets from patients saying thanks and they all go up there - best ones are the hand-drawn ones from kiddies.


----------



## margie (Nov 7, 2011)

How about accompanying whatever you buy with a thank you letter. You could tell him how he got you through many a long night etc.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

am buying a tin of quality street for staff and i think it will be the flower pot for him, its quirky, its inexpensive. it will make him smile and have already started writing him a thankyou letter yesterday. Will have a look in some shops tomorrow for any other ideas
Thanks everyone


----------



## Caroline (Nov 8, 2011)

Adopt a book for him at The British Library, adopt an animal for him at London Zoo. Your doctor sounds wonderfull it is a shame you can't keep him and I'm sure he will be pleased with whatever you do.


----------

